# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Ataxie van Friedreich - Artikel

## Sylvia93

*Inleiding*
Ataxie van Friedreich is een erfelijke ziekte waarbij sprake is van toenemende beschadiging van het zenuwstelsel met verschijnselen variërend van spierzwakte en spraakstoornissen tot hartspierproblemen.
Ataxie is het onvermogen om de werking van de spieren te coördineren. Bij de ataxie van Friedreich treedt er beschadiging (degeneratie) op van zenuwweefsel in het ruggenmerg en in de zenuwen die bijvoorbeeld de spierbewegingen van armen en benen aansturen. Het ruggenmerg wordt dunner en de zenuwcellen verliezen iets van hun myelineschede (het omhulsel van de zenuwen dat de geleiding van de informatie langs de zenuwen ondersteunt).
*
Oorzaak*

Ataxie van Friedreich is een erfelijke aandoening. Elk individu krijgt voor elke eigenschap twee stel genen, één stel van de moeder en één van de vader. Bij Ataxie van Friedrech is er een afwijking in een gen op chromosoom 9. Hierdoor wordt een bepaald eiwit, frataxine, onvoldoende aangemaakt. Dit heeft tot gevolg dat bepaalde lichaamscellen beschadigd raken.

Iemand met één gen voor ataxie van Friedreich is drager voor de ziekte, maar zelf gezond. Iemand met twéé ataxie genen krijgt de ziekte. Wanneer beide ouders drager zijn voor de ziekte is er een kans van 25% dat hun kind het ataxie van Friedreich gen van beide ouders erft en dus ziek wordt. Erft het kind echter van slechts één van beide ouders een defect gen, dan wordt het zelf ook drager, maar krijgt het géén ataxie van Friedreich.

*Verschijnselen*
De verschijnselen van deze aandoening beginnen meestal op de leeftijd van 5-15 jaar. In een enkel geval kan de aandoening al op de leeftijd van 18 maanden beginnen of pas op 30-jarige leeftijd.
De eerste verschijnselen zijn moeite met lopen of veranderingen in het looppatroon door de verslechterende coördinatie. Deze instabiliteit breidt zich later uit naar romp en armen. Na verloop van tijd verzwakken de spieren en neemt de spiermassa af, vooral in handen en voeten. Bepaalde voetafwijkingen zoals klompvoet, gebogen tenen, hamertenen en binnenwaarts gedraaide voet komen voor. Er is ook sprake van gevoelsverlies in de lichaamsuiteinden, dat zich later naar andere delen kan uitbreiden. De spraak is onduidelijk en wordt traag. Snelle ritmische, onwillekeurige bewegingen van de oogbol kunnen eveneens optreden. Het gezichtsvermogen en het gehoor kunnen in een later stadium van de ziekte afnemen. De wervelkolom kan naar één kant gebogen zijn (scoliose), waardoor de ademhaling kan worden belemmerd. Als de hartspier wordt aangetast kunnen pijn op de borst, kortademigheid en hartkloppingen (palpitaties) ontstaan. Een aantal patiënten krijgt diabetes (suikerziekte). De verstandelijke vermogens worden door de ataxie van Friedreich niet aangetast.

*Diagnose*
De diagnose ataxie van Friedreich wordt gesteld op grond van de medische voorgeschiedenis en neurologisch onderzoek. Ook kunnen aanvullende onderzoeken nodig zijn om de werking van de spieren en de zenuwgeleiding te beoordelen. Bloedonderzoek kan nodig zijn om op diabetes te controleren. Bij het vermoeden op hartafwijkingen kunnen een ECG en andere hartonderzoeken worden gedaan. Tegenwoordig kan door middel van genetisch onderzoek het defecte gen worden geïdentificeerd. Bij de ataxie van Friedreich bevindt zich een genafwijking op chromosoom 9.
*
Behandeling*
Er bestaat geen effectieve behandeling om deze degeneratieve aandoening te genezen. De behandeling is gericht op verlichting van de verschijnselen bij de patiënt en op hulp om een zo optimaal mogelijk leven te kunnen blijven leiden. Hierbij is meestal een heel team betrokken. De huisarts en de revalidatiearts coördineren de verschillende behandelingen. Door fysiotherapie kan het gebruik van armen en benen worden verbeterd. Logopedie kan helpen bij spraakproblemen en de ergotherapeut kan adviseren over hulpmiddelen en aanpassingen in huis, op school of op het werk. Diabetes en hartproblemen kunnen met geneesmiddelen worden behandeld. Orthopedische problemen zoals een klompvoet of scheefgroei van de wervelkolom kunnen door een orthopeed met een spalk of een operatie worden behandeld. Bij klachten van het gehoor of het gezichtsvermogen kan de KNO-arts of de oogarts worden ingeschakeld..
*
Prognose*
Ataxie van Friedreich is een progressieve ziekte, dat wil zeggen dat de verschijnselen gaandeweg toenemen. Het verloop van de ziekte verschilt per persoon. Over het algemeen is de patiënt binnen 15 tot 20 jaar na het optreden van de eerste verschijnselen aan een rolstoel gebonden als gevolg van de loopproblemen. In latere stadia van de ziekte kunnen de lichamelijke beperkingen toenemen.
*
Genetisch onderzoek en advies*
Aan de hand van genetisch onderzoek voor of na de geboorte kan de diagnose worden gesteld en kan het dragerschap worden vastgesteld. In een klinisch genetisch centrum kan men u uitleggen hoe de ataxie van Friedreich overerft en wat het effect hiervan is op de patiënt en het gezin.

_Bron: www.medicinfo.nl_

----------

